# Wb ink



## inspiurd (Jun 22, 2011)

Does anyone know if any of these fulfillment companies work with water based ink?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

All of the ones who use direct-to garment (DTG) use waterbased; including Spreadshirt, Cafepress, Zazzle. DTG only uses water based inks.


----------



## inspiurd (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks. I appreciate it.


----------

